# anyway to cut the tops of snowbanks down



## harryhood (Nov 17, 2010)

ok, I'm a total newbie with plowing. This is the first year for me plowing my driveway as opposed to snow blowing. And with the way where getting slammed in CT what a year to start with, lol

Like move resi driveways, I am running out of room to put the snow. Is there any way (without a skidsteer or excavator) to cut down tall snow banks? I raised my plow as high as I could, shortened the chained as much as possible and drive to topple the banks but the plow like rises up with the bank and leave a Hugh pile of snow that just falls back into the driveway when I back off.

In some areas there is a hill on the other side of the snow bank so i would think I should be able to get the top of hte bank to fall over down the decline.

Not the best pictures I know.



















My plan as of right now is to climb on the banks and try to shovel the show down the backside of the banks.


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

if you didnt you should of pushed the snow far into the yard but thats a lesson learned your plan sounds like alot of hard work Id personaly just go rent a bobcat or loader and start off freash


----------



## harryhood (Nov 17, 2010)

yup, I should have pushed the snow further back. I had no idea what I was doing.

The only places I've been able to find with something that would do a good job of removing the snow that I need will only rent to licensed and insured contractors.


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

sucks the place I go to will rent to anyone. maybe try a more consumer friendly rental place hell maybe try the rental places in lowes or home depot you could possably get a Dingo to work but you would have to be careful since you are the ballast


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Any neighbors have a loader or backhoe? I trade services with a farmer up the road from me. I plow his driveway and infront of his barn. He knocks down the drifts and stacks the snow in my dway.


----------



## harryhood (Nov 17, 2010)

A family friend has a skid-steer that I can use, but I'm not sure if that would work. I think I need something with a bucket and longer reach to push the snow "over".

If I use the skid-steer I'll have to come up with somewhere to dump the snow

I went out with a couple of shovels tonight and chopped a good three feet from one of the banks.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, I'm in that boat right now as well. Some of it is my own fault, some of it from the town, and some of it are new folks that I took on that came with this issue as baggage


----------



## harryhood (Nov 17, 2010)

well i can say I'm in this boat purely of my own doing. Live and learn...


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Use the skidloader. Start on the already plowed driveway. Drive into the snow bank. Fill bucket, turn around and dump into your driveway. Keep doing that until you have opened a hole into the yard. Now you can pick up whatever snow you want and carry it to the yard.


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

he may just be able to pick up the snow then stack it behind the old pile and just keep pushing forward then when you get far enough in stack it with the loader


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

I blow it back with a tractor blower. You can break chunks off and blow it back with a walkbehind. In 97 we had 10 foot high drifrts I had to chop the chunks off with a Ice chopper down to the trench and blow it out with a blower. Takes a long time and very physical labor.


----------



## BenB (Nov 30, 2009)

You probably already tried this but if you angle the plow you get a little more reach and you can sometimes slowly chip away at a section to create an opening, be very gentle though, sometimes those berms can become solid blocks of ice, don't mess up your plow or truck. If you have high berms on the edges of your driveway, someone with wings on their plow might be able to shave the snow off the top.


----------

